# does this 65" HDTV have bad picture quality?



## mdfb42 (Nov 17, 2009)

My parents are looking at buying a Mitsubishi 65-c9 dlp tv. They called me to ask me about it and I started questioning how good it was and can't quite figure out. 

It has HDMI and pc ports. 1080p, 120ghz. but here is what is making me question it. It only has a 4000:1 contrast ratio. With a tv that big and a ratio that low I am thinking the picture might be a low quality.

Here is a link to the website with all of the specs and details.
http://www.mitsubishi-tv.com/product/WD65C9

Any and all help is appreciated because I have never looked at a tv this big so I don't know what to think.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

There is no standard on contrast. TV manufacturers can claim anything they want. The 4000:1 claimed by Mitsu might be the same as 40000:1 claimed by another manufacturer.

Look up some reviews for that set.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I own a 57" DLP from Mitsubishi and after some calibration the picture is outstanding.


----------

